# walk in cinder block smoker house.



## pito82 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello I am about to start building a 8x8x8 smoke house. Anyone has a cinder block smoke house? And any info b4 I start building. Thanks


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a hot, then raining and now hot again day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

T*his will be cool to watch*

*Gary*


----------



## hank2000 (Jul 30, 2015)

I to want to build a smoke house out of cinder blocks. I just have not decided how is the best way to attach the roof


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2015)

Plan for a dry floor.....   drain tile, if needed....  I would insulate the floor with foam sheets and have drain rock under it....   concrete sucks up water and you want to keep the smokehouse dry....   have the floor above grade.....   

Do you have any ideas yet on the build....  pics maybe....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> I to want to build a smoke house out of cinder blocks. I just have not decided how is the best way to attach the roof




Fill the top course with concrete and insert bolts....


----------

